# My GSD puppy wont eat and vomiting



## calouy004 (Mar 20, 2014)

on July 30 my 3 month old German Shepherd vomiting and will not eat his food and he always poop but on the next day July 31 he's back to normal he gained his strength and start eating and no vomit. but now August 1 he's start vomiting again and not eating but he drinks little water. What is happening to him? :help:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think a trip to the vet is in order. 

David Winners


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Vet for sure


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calouy004 (Mar 20, 2014)

Update: it's a parvo


----------



## calouy004 (Mar 20, 2014)

can someone help me.
what is home remedy to parvo? cause we dont have money for confinement to the vet


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

again , ask your vet, maybe they can help with home confinement.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ask for an iv set up and give fluids under the skin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a product called Parvaid and a product called Vibactra Plus that when administered together reportedly will work. IF you can only get one, get the Parvaid. You need to get it super quickly though and also need to keep your pup very well hydrated.


----------



## calouy004 (Mar 20, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> There is a product called Parvaid and a product called Vibactra Plus that when administered together reportedly will work. IF you can only get one, get the Parvaid. You need to get it super quickly though and also need to keep your pup very well hydrated.


Update: my puppy is now okay. he's back to normal. he is now eating his food and drink lots of water. i searched that product you told me and it seems there is no Paravaid here in our city so i just gave him Hydrite. 

thanks for the help guys!


----------

